# what'sup with costco's sup



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I am totally ignorant when it comes to sups. I have only tried out nrs's Baron 6. Its about $1400 from nrs. Costco has a Jimmy Styks i3 inflatable right now for $499 with paddle and leash. I couldn't find any reviews on this board, except from the manufacturer. They make it sound great, imagine that. Are you getting what you pay for, or is this an inexpensive way to get into a sup? I need an inflatable for its packing abilities. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Its an inexpensive way and its an iSUP so should be able to take some beatings. You will upgrade very fast, trust me. I bet you own more then 2 in the next year. So that $500 one can be for guest, or kids. The paddles that come with those cheap boards are complete garbage so spend the money on a good fiberglass if you are using in rivers or carbon if you only use for flat water. Carbon does not do well with impacts with rocks, tress, etc. I use a Werner for the river. 

I would look for a used one though, they will be of a better quality and with inflatables that only issues I see after years of use is if they pack it up the wrong way. The creases can start to wear the PVC and create holes. 

My buddy has two cheap boards he got for $600 a piece and he uses it on river, lakes, etc. 

How thick is the costco one? If its 4" it may be to thin for bigger paddlers. 6" are way stiffer too and better for river running and multiple people on lakes. What are you using it for?


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The Costco board is 10'6" x30" x5.875". I was looking for something to run mostly class 2-3 rivers, until creeking starts up again in the fall.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats narrow for a river board. You want around 36" but that narrow of a board will improve your balance faster and the thickness should be great for stiffness. Good length too, should track well on flatter water. I would definitely spend money on a better paddle right off the bat. I use the Werner Stinger, and it runs around $200 for the straight shaft and as you know from creeking, Werners are tough. Stinger was designed for river use with the narrower tip, and I am super happy with it. 

Stinger | Werner


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

You'll definitely get what you pay for. But I agree with SteamboatBORN, it's a "cheap" way to see if it's something you're really interested in. You can always sell it next season, and upgrade. If you want better quality look at Hala or Starboard. Look at used boards if you want to save money.

The dimensions of that board will be fine for class 2-3. It'll be challenging at first, but if you go 36" wide it'll get boring fast.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> You'll definitely get what you pay for. But I agree with SteamboatBORN, it's a "cheap" way to see if it's something you're really interested in. You can always sell it next season, and upgrade. If you want better quality look at Hala or Starboard. Look at used boards if you want to save money.
> 
> The dimensions of that board will be fine for class 2-3. It'll be challenging at first, but if you go 36" wide it'll get boring fast.


Hala and Starboards are great boards! I am looking into get a larger Hala board for lakes/flatwater.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Check out these boards on sale at CKS. I have never ridden a Red but heard really great things about them. Looks like a good deal. 
Red Paddle SUp Paddle Boards - Inflatable - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap


----------

